# Asking for some photo critiques



## PaulWog (Jul 13, 2014)

Just started using flickr, and I've been taking photos more frequently lately. Interested for some C&C for the first time since ever.

I'm considering taking down the two photos I took which involved the forest. Those I took in the first month I got my camera. *What I'm looking for is some critiques on my other 7 photos & what you think I could've done better (or what I can still do better with my RAW file currently in order to get a better photo).*

Here's my flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/124630848@N07/


----------



## mmaria (Jul 14, 2014)

The first forest shot, I would keep it  but just clone out those huge branches on that sky

#2 and #3 are the best there, #2 just crop a bit of the sea because this way the frame is divided to the halves 

as for the  squirrel shot, bw conversion is to contrasty 

you could probably get more responses if you posted pictures directly here.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jul 14, 2014)

Paul you've been around here for 462 posts, so you should know that asking for a solid critique on 7 images will be hard to get. You also know by now that people rarely follow links, and that you would be much better served to copy and paste the BBcode from your Flickr to this thread. It takes 10 seconds and might actually get you what you're looking for.

Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## mmaria (Jul 14, 2014)

Austin Greene said:


> Paul you've been around here for 462 posts, so you should know that asking for a solid critique on 7 images will be hard to get. You also know by now that people rarely follow links, and that you would be much better served to copy and paste the BBcode from your Flickr to this thread. It takes 10 seconds and might actually get you what you're looking for.
> 
> Just a friendly suggestion.


well... I could say it like this also


----------

